#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] [好孩子不要學]上課偷偷畫圖的方法?

## J.C.

喜歡畫圖的各位 別告訴我你們不會在上課時偷畫畫!
覺得老師上課無聊嗎? 與其睡覺 不把握時間來練習畫圖吧!

那麼 就來分享一下各位在課堂上偷畫畫不會被抓到的妙招吧!
( 如果有同時可以增進畫技又可以顧好課業的方法 也請務必傳授啊 XD )

----------


## 妤

我會拿課本不經意的遮一下

不然就是找座位時選最後面的



筆記本是我的塗鴉處~˙w˙

如果是橫線簿.作畫時都很潦草~一下筆記一下練習動作姿勢的畫法

如果是空白簿.那我會仔細畫

+w+大學教授老師們通常不會很在意你上課時在做什麼

除非你睡著了還打呼(喂

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

1.拿書擋>W<(迷:你坐在前面擋也沒用...

!!那都被看到了...囧....

2.畫書上>W<(一樣....

3.趴著畫(畫得好有鬼...

----------


## 路卡爾

筆記上...除了有字以外的空白處
反正空著也是空著...就畫上去了
然後用筆袋稍微遮蓋一下

不過...說實在老師也不太理會
上大學後是看個人的學習心態了
不影響別人上課就好(除非你邊畫邊配音─▽─"

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

哼哼哼哼...不才在這方面可是能手呢=w=+

方法一！
如果有課是老師不管的，那當然是沒問題，
一定要把握機會！(通常是那種六十好幾的老師囧)

方法二！
在該堂課的課本背面黏上一張紙，然後在桌上放一張，
開始偷畫，這樣要把課本快速的滑過去蓋住也方便，
圖也不會被弄髒～。

方法三！
呼呼...這個要練過才行唷=w=+

直接跟老師打好關係。

不才高一時的英文課，我甚至桌上沒放課本，
只有在畫的東西，我們老師還會來問「今天畫什麼啊？」，
不過使用這招，還要有實力，如果該科考太差，
還是用不出來的囧

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 喜歡畫圖的各位 別告訴我你們不會在上課時偷畫畫!


我不會!(鼻氣挺胸)(被痛毆)

我要認真上課......不然記憶會有斷層囧

而且 很不習慣在上課畫圖~"~




> 直接跟老師打好關係。


我囧......

我遇到的都是熱血老師(呆)(拉二胡的地科老師除外XD)

----------


## firewolf

只要是課本都會被我畫過=ˇ=(理直氣壯)
通常畫完之後都會被我擦掉(因為會沒地方寫筆記)
不過雖然我坐第二排,老師好像也沒什麼在管...反正我又不是睡覺也不是在聽MP3=ˇ=/就畫給他看吧!!
(謎:哪天課本收過去的話......嘿嘿嘿嘿......)
(放心,要收課本的話,也是我這個學藝在收的~有足夠的時間給我擦掉鉛筆圖=ˇ=+)

----------


## Ghostalker

我記得偉大藝術家Megawolf77就有過畫禁時期！當時家長還聯係了老師，老師還派放了間諜.....囧，連他放在書箱裏的筆都給偷走了....不過我還是交給他了很厲害的破解招數！

那就是筆隨身帶著，然後找一個很大的筆記本，把兩頁的邊緣粘在一起（要記得留下一面）然後把畫紙裝進兩頁之間。在另外幾頁裏面挖出一個長條形的坑，把預備的筆芯裝在裏面。這樣的話，一個硬皮筆記本其實就是全套畫畫裝備！然後，畫畫的時候翹起二郎腿，把筆記本墊在腿上畫就好。我都是在腿上畫的哦！不過下課要去活動活動，免得駝背！也要注意頸椎的保護！

----------


## 幻貓

我都挑不重要的課畫~比如說健教課家政課音樂課輔導課班會課軍訓課......
以上大部分不用抄筆記，用聽的就好~

至於主科嘛...筆記都來不及抄囉~該用功時還是要用功~
我通常課本有地方就畫，通常就畫自畫像〈我也只會畫自畫像+不怎麼好看的狼人....〉
副科老師幾乎不會說什麼，看一下就繼續講他的~

不過我還是比較喜歡用一~~大段空閒時間來畫~

----------


## 漣漪月影

我都大膽畫耶~
因為很多老師都不管~
由時上課還何同學一起分享上課塗鴉~
甚至上課畫18+圖~
但還是有些老師要注意~
呵呵

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

一句話:"管他去死的"
上課時只要興致來了就畫(外加心情好←看心情行事的小孩)

只要有紙就畫  不管是考卷.課本還是計算紙
幾乎都用鉛筆畫...
畫一小段時間就看一下老師(用非常認真的眼神++)
但是在重點特別多+平時考會從重點出的課就盡量不畫

----------


## J.C.

我大概從小學就開始上課塗鴉了
小學通常是畫在課本上 或 放筆記本放在課本下面露出一部分畫 有時候會畫在桌上

國中老師比較嚴格 所以課本最好用鉛筆畫 方便以後檢查時擦掉
畫圖的本子是放在課本下面或是抽屜裡畫 但是要隨時注意老師動態 老師走過來或是往這邊看 就要趕快藏好啦
另外講義或考卷背面也是很好的畫圖材料
當然還是會畫在桌上 如果位子靠牆 我連牆壁都畫 :P
高中的做法就跟國中差不多了

大學就不說了 老師通常不管 所以可以盡情的畫

至於怎麼維持課業
去補習對我而言沒什麼用 因為照樣在下面畫畫
所以我的方式是....請家教
一對一教學就真的不會打混了 不會的習題也可以一一解決 
我從國三請家教到高三 不過應該比補習要貴啦 大概就這樣

----------


## Katsuya XII

我國中曾有一段時間被老師說畫畫過頭了
因為我不論哪堂課只要靈感一來就不會自動停下
直到老師發現講講後再繼續畫(毆飛)
因此我都會保持一種「既不想被老師發現有很想畫」的心情下畫畫
(到後來老師會從我背後經過，於是都會被他發現XD)
可是我沒有畫到桌子及牆壁上這麼離譜  :penguin_em10:

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

嗯 我以前讀二專到現在上課中一直畫圖，因為我是繪畫專用的系．．．
有時下課一直畫圖很久是這樣
有時靈感不出來不畫看老師在上課．．．
高中．．．有時下課會畫圖，上課不能畫圖啦，還把課本裡面畫獸人=.=|||

----------


## 桂圓

我沒什麼顧忌 就是畫畫畫畫畫

請看我的測驗只和筆記本 都是小桂園畫畫颱風掃過的痕跡 囧

----------


## 羅傑

可以多拿點課本檔 老師會以為妳認真研究課業... (希望會= =)
畢竟 上課上到一半 有靈感不畫畫 對不起自己XD

----------


## 獨

上課畫畫??
那是當然要畫的啦!!(啥啊)

通常小獨都是在自己的草稿本上畫的..所以人家常常會見到小獨那本很有特色的"<D.Maksim專用>"放在桌面上..嘎嘎..

課本是不會輕易畫得啦~~因為下課要借給人抄筆記..不好意思給人家看的嘛~(奇怪的是...一節課都在畫畫,但下課之後書上卻會莫名其妙地出現很多筆記...Orz)

----------


## M.T.Don

平常上課就是一本課本ˇ一本筆記本放在桌上= ="
老師開始碎碎念或是沒在抄重點的時候，就拿起筆記本開始畫囧"
如果懶一點就直接畫在課本上了=_="
因為讀的是繪畫科的，所以上課畫畫比較沒有什麼關係XD

----------


## 千千龍

自從上了大學
連擋都不用擋
老師講他的我畫我的(謎:你太不尊師重道了!!)
上了大學就不用那麼麻煩

大學前都是考試卷,筆記本
課本不畫是因為還要看
桌子是因為怕被人看外,不好下筆
考試卷其實也有點擔心
被收回去時看到(發生過一次)  :onion_40:  
筆記本才是王道
除了知識外又多了點圖片
真是一舉數得

----------


## 雪印狼

拿課本或鉛筆盒擋,攘後趴下,假裝是專心上課的乖寶寶  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
有些老師不管就政大光名的畫

----------


## 月影之虎

我是拿理化課本或
數學講義本﹝真感謝學校~炸飛~XD﹞
因為超大一本
可以遮
但是除了會想睡覺的課或討厭以外
其他課時我都會乖乖抄筆記
如果被發現就慘了
是會被撕毀
還會被念很久﹝同學的經驗﹞

----------


## 九賀

> 我囧......
> 
> 我遇到的都是熱血老師(呆)(拉二胡的地科老師除外XD)


XDD我的地科老師也很喜歡拉二胡+課堂式聊天法
只要一開始在課本畫圖
下次翻開來看到之前畫的圖
就會想在另一頁畫別的東西
(謎:惡性循環阿~~)
這種深怕被熱血巡堂老師抓包的刺激感讓人無法自拔(被巴
不過小弟下課的時候是不會畫的
只有上課才畫  喵~

----------


## 朔玥冷情

> 一句話:"管他去死的" 
> 上課時只要興致來了就畫(外加心情好←看心情行事的小孩)


認同..除了心情..
我通常會看老師....
太X車的我就直接拿筆記本出來畫~
反正我坐在最後面他管不到~哇哈哈哈
不過又時候良心發現會抄個筆記在課本....(炸)

----------


## 狼 - 月

每天回到學校
除了中文,中國歷史,體育課外
其他的都不用管,就畫吧XD~
有時候老師講重點的時候就聽一下
聽完就繼續畫哦~
通常都是畫在f5(f4切一半)的紙上
紙的來源從美術室偷的XD~ (因為是美術室服務生,工具房只有我可以進,有空偷幾張XD)
總之到用完的時候到美術室借(?)幾張就可以拉XD
但有時候畫到沒靈感就聽一下老師講課吧(偶然)

----------


## 小克克

我都是在老師講話時
看到有空白處就畫一畫
不過有時畫在要交給老師看的東西上就被看到了
 座最後面最好了

----------


## POP

直接在黑板上畫...(極滅!

我們班人煙稀少老師也愛理不理的~每天想做什麼都可以@@

如果正常情況下的話我會趁老師在叫我們抄筆記之類的時後偷畫(坐前面位的就算了= =)不然就是練習考隨便寫寫翻背面開始猛畫(反正老師不會看= =)

----------


## wolfling

我也大概都是興致來就畫畫吧,最長化的就是臉啊手啊之類的生體器官(說的真難聽)
如果有時候真的興致很佳,會先話好草稿,在回家慢慢畫細節(我一半以上的話都是上課的靈感)
一班都是畫在筆記本上吧,也方邊應付老師(就一邊畫畫一邊抄筆記降子)

----------


## 若葉

我偷畫過。

但是到了高中和大學，就真的沒再畫過...因為老師不會盯..

不是重點..是當掉的問題..你能不死當，那當然可以很理所當然的畫..老師也不會

跩

國中嘛...我都是亂畫的(?)

老師抓到後也不知道該說什麼..反正成積看的出來，跟我作對的老師

我在國中就故意考個特差給他看...其它科都給他考個最高分，

其它老師就會懷疑他會不會教了....←國中心機和心態都是最高時刻...

----------


## 劍痞

「最近劍某我才開始幹這種勾當。」(?)

「上課畫圖會有種莫名的滿足感，尤其是當圖完成到某階段的時候。」（何）
「雖然常常搞得自己……心神不寧？」

----------


## Baroque Boyce

偷偷畫圖？？...

小洛是大方地畫耶XDD
(因為上課邊做筆記邊畫插圖當然不會被抓)

但若是太明顯的話會被老師吃一記粉筆爆彈>"<

基本上小洛不想偷偷畫
要嘛就大方畫，反正課業是自己的，只要不干擾附近的同學就好

----------


## GOOSE

(我說這明明就是個好梗阿！怎麼能沈下去呢？)

其一
當大家標重點打星時
師『你在幹啥』
我『標重點！！！』（畫了一隻鵝，兩隻鴨）
師『..........』

其二
上數學時
師『你又在做什麼了』
我『算數學阿』（數字圖   數字還是酷炫版的  加了陰影和火焰）
師『..........』

其三
師『你對孔子做了什麼？』（國文課本上的孔子有龐克頭）
我『我在教他新知識』
師『..........』

其四
地理課畫立體圖
（老師已經無言到不想管了）
海的立體圖～哇
還有鯊魚（////）

總而言之
就是做正事的時候
給他偷偷加點元素
放心
老師不會說什麼低

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

在我這邊,我什麼時候畫都可以,老師要管都是管男學生(左邊)........
老師一過來我就用手擋住畫.........
通常用自動鉛筆畫所以可以很快擦掉......
(冰:可是書本也很快老化吧!!)

----------


## 獠也

嗯.....
我都準備張廢紙......
通常是簽完名的通知單
或是老爸.老媽公司不要的公文.......
墊在課本的封面下
拉一點點出來畫......
老師來了就迅速墊回課本下!!!
但是我都在老師面前大方的畫啦........
老師還會說:[上課不要畫畫...]
不過我還是照畫.......
因為我沒干擾到其他人上課阿~!!!

----------


## 影佐．限

限都在上課光明正大畫的說(炸)
而且限就坐在講桌的前方兩個(炸)

限只要爪(?)上有筆桌上有紙(不論空白多大，當然背面全白的考卷是最好的)就會爪癢(?)，但是限的老師們人都滿好的，都放我去畫XD

至於要兼顧課業喔......再說吧(炸)(謎:你是國三生耶!)

----------


## 弦狼IRON

補習班搶生意，以廣告單轟炸來欺騙家長。
這時候廣告單的背面就是非常好的稿紙！
老師搞不好還當那是計算紙~

把想畫的圖縮小成可以一爪蔽之，等到想畫正稿的時候才放大，
這樣子就能瞬間隱藏，畫十八禁圖也不怕~
或者用課本壓住畫冊，老師起疑還可以拍馬屁：
「老師的筆記很棒，抄第二份和別班同學分享。」

----------


## 古箏

身為老是在上課畫畫的國中生……

（不知道為甚麼明明很高卻前面跟後面都坐過）

坐後面時：
　正大光明地把筆記本或紙張拿出來畫畫
　一時興起的話也可以畫在課本上
　而通常老師在上課時是不會講一講走到後面的
　如果是考試的話就要稍微注意一下老師的動向了
　不過其實也很少繞到後面來啦
　總之坐後面就是好處多多

坐前面時：
　抄筆記時畫筆記本，最好有一畫沒一畫地擡起頭看一下黑板
　這樣才不會起疑
　畫課本的空白處也不錯，現在的課本不知為啥超多空白處
　因為筆記都抄筆記本上不抄課本上的關係
　所以課本很多空位可以畫
　考試時跟坐後面時一樣，如果老師會走動的話

總注意點：

1.考試注意老師動向，大考的話畫考卷上比較好，拿紙出來很容易被誤以為是作弊。
2.對於老師最好有一定的瞭解，清楚各科老師的習性是非常重要的。
3.不管怎麼樣不要有太顯眼的動作，一直低著頭也很奇怪。
4.帶個眼鏡裝認真也很不錯。
5.最後，好學生想在上課畫畫請確保自己有跟我一樣不專心還可以考好的實力。

----------


## 犬麟

好久沒有偷偷在上課畫圖了
現在都是"光明正大"的畫~~哈哈哈
而且我還是坐在最前排
有時候還會有老師來看
老師應該也習以為常了吧!
唉~老師應該會這樣嘆氣!
坐在最前排的犬良和犬麟都愛在上課畫圖阿!!



呼喚犬鼯~~犬鼯快出來吧!!

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

有時*使用傢私*是很重要的，
準備*附夾之壓克力版／木板*，應該一般的書局都有得買。
夾好紙張，傾斜一個特定角度（因時地至宜），
接著就可以動工了～
連站著時也可以畫，因為幾乎是將桌子帶著跑～
此法如果對工作介面的水平程度不是太要求的話，方便至極！

不過在下用此法寫考卷和小說稿居多？

----------


## 狂龍

課本空白的地方就可以畫了阿
不過每個學校的老師不同做法也不同

像我的老師抓到我畫畫都會把課本舉起來給全班看="=
同學也夠意思  都沒有笑拉=ˇ=

----------


## 月光牙狼

小狼我通常想畫的時候都直接畫(因為剛學畫畫所以要勤奮練習)
因為老師都不怎麼管
所以桌上有什麼就畫什麼
不過主要原因是因為我坐在前面的同學都很大隻  :jcdragon-keke:  (我坐第3排)
所以就直接拿出來畫
雖然坐在我前面的同學會問我畫什麼
(其實我不太好意思拿給別人看.因為很爛)
可是總比被老師發現來的好
當老師走過來的時候呢....看看旁邊同學現在是在上第幾頁...翻到那一頁之後
等老師走掉...接下來繼續畫!!如果剛好有抄筆記那就死的很難看的 [jcdragon-shock-ebby] 

至於課業嘛....我都自己看...我這樣其實還能考到及格分
(重點是不要被當就好的.只求及格)
除了一些課自己看不懂要仔細聽以外...
(其實是因為老師太兇)

----------


## 沄详

我的畫法<偷畫
先用筆將你想畫的東西畫上去
1.先畫一部份
2.再將你畫的差掉
重點:輕輕差掉
這樣話有一點點的痕跡在書上
下課時
在將紙放再那一頁或那一張的背面
用3.4P的筆<簡單說就是用很深顏色的筆
在按照你畫的再畫一次<用力點歐
他就會硬在別張紙上了
還有畫的越簡單越好歐
畫一點<記看老師位置OR所在地
有簡圖希望有幫助歐
如果不幸發生=   = 川
地理!老師的絕招"雞毛毯子"<被狂打

----------


## 蒼月

我都光明正大的擺在那邊化
以前的話就是課本
考試的時候就化考卷
國中考模擬考時就畫再問題本上[背面一堆白紙耶
阿然後咧要不我就買本筆記本[剛開始不知道有空白時就畫在橫條筆記本李]
然後課本放旁邊押注依辦的筆記本
就開始畫阿話阿畫....
畫到下課還欲罷不能繼續畫這樣[有這麼誇張嗎?

----------


## 雷希克斯

哈哈 以為想說拿課本擋老師就不會看見 還不是看到了
只是沒看到在畫什麼而已
訓導主任超討厭... 上課自習明明可以畫畫
還在走道間晃來晃去 害我不敢畫...
其實上完課就已經想休息了
所以就不想畫畫=v=a~ 因此才會選在上課畫畫~
就上課時重點聽一聽就好了嘛...
總覺得這樣不好 但旁邊同學也在畫畫不是嗎...

----------


## 沉默之狼

忽然想起以前上課太無聊老是畫畫情景XD||
基本上某狼不算高所以都坐前面

偷偷摸摸第一招
    只要老師一寫版書  
    就開始畫畫 
    老師頭轉回來就假裝上課(?
   不過這招只適用於寫版書多的課

事先預備第二招
    如果認真的話
    先把課本有的習題通通寫過
    或者老師邊講例題  就在下邊寫習題
    老師講習題的時間就可以無憂無慮的畫啦~
   只適用於數學課 物理課~

我絕得這招不錯<--常常用
因為會努力爭取能畫畫的時間專心聽課XDDDD|||
然後老師都莫名的覺得我很認真?! (<-其實私底下老是幹一些奇怪的事

----------


## fwiflof

幽有一本畫畫本～～（*四*本你嘛好）全都是硬皮的，尤其是活頁本超好用，不用的可以折到後面去，然後放在大腿上，囂張一點放桌上（課本*合起來*放旁邊），幽功課好老師不罵，嘻～～（課本習題花一節課全飆完）

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

嘿嘿..我是..絕頂壞孩子呢~
直接畫在課本、筆記、功課、作業上~
大多老師態度都很溫和~
看到還說:嘩~好漂亮

汗...我就是這樣被寵壞了``

----------


## 霜瀾

起初上課畫圖是拿筆記本或素描本
後來太顯眼...
也很容易被同學偷翻...(最恨這個...)
後來換成一張一張的那種
問題才解決不少....

----------


## 旌‧萊特

我都直接拿Double A的紙墊在課本下呢

直接畫老師好像也沒管

上課混很大XD

不過也因為常常畫圖導致進度趕不上呢 (汗

----------


## 一審判一

恩~
當老師打屁耗時時
課本上只要有手掌大的空白處
都不會放過!!
但如果要是客本上的人物有符合我改造的樣子的話
就會幫他上點裝(想到超好笑^^)  :jcdragon-lol:

----------


## ｐａ-ｃｈｉ

上課畫畫噢 ~

反正我班導都知道我很愛畫畫
上次就說了一句『代課老師那結要照規矩 其他課你要畫畫沒關係』
害我無言  :jcdragon-err:  

班導看到我在畫畫也不會管
我是 .. 出了名的上課耍大牌 ((喂!!

不過還是要拿紙張畫比較好
上面還要墊幾本書
老師來了再把課本放上來就好了XDD

----------


## 帕索恩

小索我上課畫畫在班上是出了名的
班上同學全都知道
班導也知道
可我還是照畫不誤
成績還是很好XDD
想知道為什麼嗎？

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

這一切都是為了錢啊！！！
只要考到全班第一　全校前四十名就可賺到一萬一
不賺可惜啊ＸＤ
（註：我國中）    
    

好像扯太多了
回歸正題
小索我上課畫畫都是光明正大直接畫在課本上（我離老師很近喔，在第二排
但有兩節課不會畫
英文和國文
因為英文老師是我班導
我之前在日記上已經寫過我以後絕不上課畫畫
所以我絕不能給她看到
而國文課．．．
我也不知道（啥
就不想畫畫
但其他課就畫的很開心（不過我還是有抄筆記喔

----------


## Toast狼

話說上課畫畫是每個童年的美好回憶  :狐狸冷汗:  

我也是偷偷畫在課本上...當老師接近瞬間翻頁...  :狐狸爽到:  

不過有次就是凸槌不小心多翻好幾頁...搞得好尷尬  :狐狸哭:

----------


## 麻生‧葬蒼

其實我都很老實的在老師面前畫XDDD(被毆  :jcdragon-drink:  
看看老師的習性如何拉XD如果不管你就可以繼續畫XDDD  :penguin_em07:  
只是這樣老師很可憐就是了XD  :penguin_em28:  
所以好小孩不能學喔~~  :jcdragon-trick:

----------


## 飄飄

心血來潮 就畫 ~ 
認真畫就拿紙出來
不然都直接畫在課本上

話說 
我國小有被抓到過
老師很機車
給我唸出來....((有寫一些特徵之類的
然後撕掉...

國中被班導發現....
那時候好像在畫漫畫=   =
用計算紙...
整本被拿走   :jcdragon-cry:  
但是他說我畫的還不錯 XD"
學期末就還我了

----------


## 北極熊

我個子高都坐後面
然後我有個習慣動作
畫到一半會撐著下巴看著老師然後抓兩下頭

然後有時候老師就會說:看我們的北極熊同學,多麼認真上課還會做筆記阿你們勒?

同學:屁啦!他在畫畫拉!
老師:咦?!
我的簿子被翻開了...
老師:你.....上課都沒認真過嗎?

我:有拉~!老師這個叫圖像記憶法!(我都會把上課內容畫成有趣的東西)
然後解釋給他聽
至於偷偷畫東西的時候呢
就拿出之前畫的就好了阿XD

老師:喔....(老師沒再說什麼因為我成績不錯XD)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

原來....原來....大家都是壞小狼0.0!!!(喂
我倒是沒在上課畫畫過0.0 
哀 討厭 我太乖了+.+ (誤

不過我是坐在最後面的~
而我前面那位同學~ 是天天都在畫= ="
他也是撕一張測驗紙 放在課本裡
有老師經過 就馬上翻頁~
(通常她都會把測驗紙放在課本上 並且翻到正在教的前一頁!
這樣老師經過時 翻下一頁~ 老師就會以為你在做筆記XD)
每次下課都可以去他桌上看他的傑作-.-
神奇的是老師從來沒發現過 = = 囧~
還有地理課...他是正大光明的畫!!
(大概是因為地理老師跟他感情好XD)
看來要偷畫畫 不只技術好 也要感情好呢XD

至於如何保持課業...
聽他說 是去補習班讀書 還有回家看...
重點是他每次都有抄筆記XD
結果他比我會畫 又比我會讀書=3= (炸

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

畫一畫，
馬上擡頭看老師。
拿身邊的同學當掩護......  :jcdragon-hehe:  
我是壞龍....

----------


## 毅。信

上課畫畫誰沒幹過？
話說雷歐我做第一排位子的人也照畫...
而且還是「大剌剌」的畫~
畫完在和左右鄰居分享...（誤

話說，有一次看到「15步驟畫出大野狼」的教學文...
雷歐：「好厲害阿~下一堂英文課來試試看~」
才剛畫完頭形的時候，
英文老師正努力的寫黑板，回頭第一眼看的就是我的大作...
英老：「上課還畫畫，還畫一隻狗幹啥？」
雷歐：「囧...這是狗...」

幼小的心靈從此一蹶不振...這是狗...（蹲，畫圈圈

----------


## 嵐霖

我都是上課坐最後一排...光明正大的畫..
反正老師都不管後面的= =
聊天120分貝也沒差
而我畫的東西當然是在課本.卷子.測驗紙.桌墊等...
最讓我驕傲的...就是把椅子拔起來畫他的後面~~
說真的，畫起來感覺不差喔~~  :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 銀焰

畫在課本空白的地方上XD←老師檢查課本就好笑了...


不然就是拿張白紙畫....考卷也有可能遭殃！

----------


## wingwolf

我發現我有上課偷畫的天賦（啥？）

我一直從小學畫到高中，但是從來沒有被抓到過（包括坐在第一排的時候哦XD）
基本上我都最下面放張白紙（or草稿紙），上面用攤開的課本或者試卷擋著
畫到哪裏開哪裏，其余的部分一直都擋著，這樣可以很快把圖藏到書本下面
不過缺點就是畫的時候不能綜觀全局，很容易走形……（喂）

想當初高三最後總複習的時候，有很多自習課
於是我就在第一排畫得很開心（炸——

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

我也是從小學就開始畫哩
以前就很喜歡動物了...
所以不管是什麼動物都嚐試畫
以前上課就一直畫...還編了故事...
從沒被抓過(應該)我就稍稍瞄一下老師然後再繼續畫...
到五六年級被抓的第一次就是考試時我和同學互傳= ="
好險老師只知道那是漫畫(其實裡面內含答案[大家都知道的答案])
到國中後雖然也有畫...
不過因為煩惱要畫什麼,所以就不常畫了...(所以才不會被抓吧)
現在持續加油中(繼續想想自己的獸設)

----------


## love842000

課本上用一張紙~~就能畫嚕~~邊畫還可以邊看書餒~!!

你試試看八XDD

----------


## 幻狼

嗯~.....
我是壞狼來的~(!?
偷畫畫這種事很常做的啦~
方法:先以某手段擭得一本大約12cm*8cm的簿,
之後就塞入筆袋裡,
要畫的時候就拿出來畫~
當然是要又後面畫上來.
如果老師正走過來,
那我就會打開前面的給他/她看~
(謎之音:你前面到底寫了甚麼啊?...)
發現我原來在抄筆記~(遭歐了.....
那就走開了~
(ps:如沒有快的寫字速度請不要用!!)

但記住上堂最好不要畫畫了,
會出血的!(誤很大.

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈一開始用隨堂測驗紙，上課老師沒注意就翻到課本的上一頁開始畫，老師走過來趕緊翻回去，一副認真記筆記的樣子。
只不過有個老師很扯，幽靈更笨，跑去向老師坦承自己在上課畫畫(那時坐在第一排，而且老師上課時都站在我正前方)結果老師竟然很驚訝的反問我原來我在畫畫！？
我咧，老師啊您是裝蒜還是真的不知道啊？
現在用活頁筆記本，就是那種有鐵環，打開能隨意拿出內頁的那種，現在幽靈都用這個，拿個好幾張一張筆記一張小說一張畫畫，簡直是創作與課業兩者兼顧的完美傑作啊！

----------


## Ms.異凡

偷畫阿～是我最擅常做的事情....(沒啥好自誇的..在旁同學都看在眼裡= = )
我每次在上課時畫圖大部分老師都不會阻止0.0好像有時也會瞄一眼
我要遮的時候都是用課本不然就是習作---
不過我們班有幾個人有時會故意把我的未完成作品給搶過去看((氣\ / 另帶著諷刺的語氣
還有那個"蟾蜍老師'要特別注意她會記在態度成績上((哀 煩....   以上完---

----------


## 左邊的那個

我是筆記本上寫一些類似筆記之類的東西，
然後在旁邊畫個圖什麼的，
就一下寫筆記，
一下畫圖的，
老師還覺得我很認真也很用功，
被老師看到就跟他說我在美化我的筆記，(炸XD"
當然老師也不會說什麼就是了，
畢竟筆記會被拿去算成績，
美化筆記也會被列入評分的咧。(笑XD

還有一種就是在檢討考卷，
直接在考卷空白處畫，
不然就旁邊壓一張紙，
老實說我在畫圖還有人以為我在做筆記說。XD"

----------


## 小嘎

呃....基本上某些課上過幾遍就知道老師大概怎麼樣。

好混的就畫了
不好混的還是得乖乖上課...= =||

不過要小心有老師會習慣走動XDD

筆記本這招不錯用。

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

努力的抄筆記和聽課
只要問的問題都回的出來
要畫什麼隨便你

----------


## qwsdxc6933

黑你找對人啦。
泵人就是常在上課畫畫 不過我畫畫從來不用紙的，只要一半的4b鉛筆就可以了。
昨天畫的一桌的人物圖被班上的膜拜了 汗
可惜每星期都要換位置，我又沒錢買數碼相機只有然他們去咯~~~~~
另外 如果課桌桌面的材質顏色都不好，有刮痕 哪就沒法畫了 為此深表同情

----------


## 瘋喵

我畫畫很常被抓到
可是老師好像都不覺得怎樣(我們國中老師很不喜歡管我們)
可能是因為覺得我們沒救了吧
有時候就算老師看到了
也只會說幾句(偶而是誇獎)
然後就走了
不過我這個人很討厭我在畫畫時旁邊有人看
所以馬上就蓋起來了
都畫在課本上
所以沒影響

----------


## 沉罪

國中不學好都直接大辣辣的畫圖

如果老師看到在罵不爽就直接離開教室

真是壞學生...  :Embarassed:  


不過怎麼畫還是一樣破  :Laughing:

----------


## 曬月亮的貓

比較直接的話就是把老師的一切畫在課本上((俺絕對正常...
咳...老師的骨架~肢體動作~
有時候也可以看看比較細節的...ex:手部動作
相信很快的你就會了解到老師多麼忙碌...
剛開始都以瞬間補捉大致骨架為主...
這樣以後想撇一些奇怪的姿勢也可以比較快上手
The most important!!
由於上課都很仔細的"看"著老師...自然也不用怕被白眼.
(該遮時還是要遮就是了...不然就難看了...)
....
另外的話...
我都畫桌上...想擦就擦...想遮也好遮..
(把桌面先用抹布.面紙擦乾淨..再用橡皮擦擦出一小片需要的即可)
前提是...我們用的是塑膠桌- w -"
...
基本上我上課很少畫很完整的圖....(心神不寧的很難專注線條((功力不足
多半以基礎練習磨時間xDDD

----------


## kenny77941

因該都是畫在課本上唄~~
雖然很有可能會被老師看到@@
但是跟老師搞好友誼就好摟
跟老師成為麻吉老師就不大會管你摟@@除非你上課一直吵她

----------


## 孤魂銀刃

不用隱藏!!我是正大光明的畫!!(眾:這有什麼好得意的啊喂!!)
因為從國小畫畫就已經成了習慣，所以不論在哪只要有只跟比我都會忍不住想畫畫，升旗時校長在講台噴口水時也會忍不住用手指頭在空氣中塗鴉。
老師也拿我沒輒，最後只有在高中(也就是現在)才會稍微收斂一點。

----------

